# Bike DC Report



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

From the WABA website.....

_Join us this Sunday morning for Washington's signature bike ride. Bike DC offers you 20 miles of car-free biking throughout Washington and Arlington - including an extended section of biking on the George Washington Parkway. 

The 20-mile Bike DC ride starts on America's Main Street-Pennsylvania Avenue-with the U.S. Capitol as the backdrop. On the other end of Pennsylvania Avenue, of course, is the White House, the first of the national treasures along the route. Others include the Marine Corps Memorial, Arlington Cemetery and the Air Force Memorial.

Bike DC is also a ride through the heart of a vibrant city. Washington and its neighbors across the Potomac River in Arlington County, Virginia comprise a lively, innovative and bike-friendly city. 

*Making Bike DC Family Friendly*

To assure as many families and children as possible can enjoy this remarkable opportunity, Bike DC is free to all children 12 years old and younger.

There will be bike mechanical support all along the way to help if you have any mechanical problems.

And, if the 19-mile route is a little too challenging, there will be two short cuts available that eliminate the hillier sections of the course and reduce the total miles to about 10 miles.
_


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It seems like Bike DC hardly ever catches a break in the weather. Usually rain but sometimes wind and of course terrorist attacks have all disrupted the event.

This year the web site clearly stated "Rain or Shine." Fortunately the rain stopped just before the start time. The roads started out very wet but nothing fell from the sky.

Miss M and I did 2 laps of the route, alas most of the time I was too uncomfortable with the crowd to take pix. The second lap was much quieter hence more pix!

We were amazed at the major roads that were shut down for the ride (you could hear the honking of horns for miles :thumbsup: ).


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice photos.

I didn't do the ride but I did take advantage of the street closings to cross the Key Bridge twice with no car traffic. That was cool.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

knucklesandwich said:


> ...I didn't do the ride but I did take advantage of the street closings to cross the Key Bridge twice with no car traffic. That was cool.


It was pretty amazing to see that oh so very busy bridge empty except for some cyclists and a few people just hanging out and enjoying the view.

We should do it more often! :thumbsup:


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

That's really great to see all those bikes and no cars out.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That's amazing that they closed the roads like that. They would never do that around here.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, those are some seriously ominous clouds. Nots sure how you avoided more rain!


----------



## yiata (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. My wife and I plan to do it next year when our little one is a little older.


----------



## 1natsfan (Oct 17, 2009)

Great pics. I wimped out due to the weather. Woke up, it was raining, turned the alarm off and went back to sleep.

My loss.


----------

